# Barcelona accommodations?



## LAX Mom (Nov 12, 2009)

Planning a trip to Spain and we'll probably stay a few nights in Barcelona. There is a Marriott (Renaissance) property near the airport but we would need to take a taxi or shuttle each time we go into the city.

I'm wondering if any of you have other recommendations of places you have stayed in Barcelona?

Thanks!


----------



## Conan (Nov 12, 2009)

We really liked Hotel Avenida Palace; perfect tourist location, excellent hotel at a good price
http://www.avenidapalace.com/en/


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2009)

There was a great thread on this topic back in 2006/7.  I stayed in one of the recommended hotels and loved it ... but can't (now) remember the name.  Searches are failing me tonight ... hoping someone else might find the old thread and link it?


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks rhonda! I'll see if I can find that old thread.
Also, the Hotel Avenida Palace looks great! I'll check on availablity later tonight.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 13, 2009)

The best deals I find these days on European accomodations are through www.booking.com


----------



## rhonda (Nov 13, 2009)

Found the name ... we stayed at the Hotel Silken Concordia, Oct 2007.  Rates were reasonable, location was a convenient launching point.  A few blocks walk to La Rambla -- but not difficult.  Our rate, back then, included a full breakfast buffet (a really great breakfast with meats, yogurt, fruit, etc.).


----------



## Elli (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is another one, stayed there June 2008, Hotel Continental Palacete, buffet breakfast included, good location, reasonable room rates.


----------



## javabean (Nov 17, 2009)

I stayed at the *Hesperia Ramblas *in Barcelona this summer. It is less than a block away from La Boqueria, the large openair market on the Ramblas, and about a block away from a metro stop. It sets just off the Ramblas and is very quiet and a very good price. I wrote a review for www.tripadvisor.com when I returned and just rechecked what I had written. All the other recent reviews posted on trip advisor for this hotel are very positive also. Enjoy your trip. Our daughter lives 30 km south of Barcelona and we have visited a few times. It is a wonderful city.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Nov 17, 2009)

We stayed at that Marriott.  They have a shuttle service that will take you to town and bring you back.  No need for a taxi.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions on Barcelona! 

I'd love to stay in the city, but this trip the Renaissance property might be our best option. Marriott hotels in Europe have a "stay 2 nights, get one free" deal that makes the price pretty good. Price is 120 Euros per night, so that makes it 80 Euros per night with the free night. Not a bad deal. Also, I can get MR points and elite nights credit for the stay. 

The shuttle to/from the airport would be great since my DS will be arriving & leaving at different times from the rest of us. The shuttle will save us on several trips to & from the airport.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I saved several for our next trip (when we won't be arriving in shifts)!


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hotel Continental Palacete - We stayed there as well - was wonderful!

We also HIGHLY recommend using Jose Soler as a guide for a day or two if you have the opportunity.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 22, 2009)

*Visit the Gaudi Cathedral*

We stayed at the Hilton Barcelona del Mar before and after our cruise this year.  It was very nice.  We had a beautiful view of the Meditteranean.  There is a tour bus service that stops near by and there is also a nearby subway station as well.  The Gaudi Cathedral is a must see.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 6, 2009)

Elli said:


> Here is another one, stayed there June 2008, Hotel Continental Palacete, buffet breakfast included, good location, reasonable room rates.



We stayed here as well - great location and nice clean rooms with great breakfast bar - i think it was available all day...


----------



## Carol C (Dec 7, 2009)

Fletcher921 said:


> We stayed here as well - great location and nice clean rooms with great breakfast bar - i think it was available all day...



Ditto that. We also stayed at the Continental some years ago, and I would go back.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 9, 2009)

Just to follow up.........
We stayed at the Renaissance Barcelona Airport property for 3 nights. They had a special, stay 2 nights (120 euros per night) and get 1 night free. That made it 80 euros per night and since I needed 2 rooms it seemed like a good option.

Also the Renaissance had a free aiport shuttle and since my son was arriving/leaving at different times than the rest of us that was helpful and saved on several taxi fares into/from the city.

There is a city bus (#165) that stops right outside the Renaissance. It's the final stop for the line and takes you directly into the Plaza Espanya. The bus ride took 25-30 minutes but I enjoy seeing the different neighborhoods. Only problem was that this bus didn't run on Sat & Sun. 

Great city! We really enjoyed it, there is so much to see there.


----------

